# Serpentus Exotics... Where Are YOU



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey gang.. okay i was in Serpentus today and the lady whos name i forgot again ( sorry) came and thanked me for my comments on RFUK. Bloomin heck... that was refreshing, just seems everytime i go there i come home more and more impressed. And trust me i can be a tough critic... read some of my posts on a certain Edinburgh shop. 

Anyways... I know the lovely Serpentus People are out here somewhere so c mon... who are you and where r you. Stop hiding. 

Also big hello to anyone who uses serpentus.

Lets all join the Serpentus Revolution

VIVA LA SERPENTUS

wllcr


----------



## Linak (Mar 16, 2008)

i was in there as well to day and got to say the staf are friendly and shop well set out now i consider it my local shop


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

lovely couple. have came to my rescue more than a few times. its definately my local. and the coffee is brilliant too.


----------



## LauraN (Jan 10, 2008)

Serpentus is a great place. Ryan & Nickie couldn't be more kind or helpful.

No problem is too big or too small, there's always a friendly face to give you some needed adviced.

My fiance and I were in there as well today getting some crickets for our leos, can't keep away from the place. Also they have some new stock of animals in : victory: lots of new leos, hehe.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

-mental note: must visit some time soon-


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

mattlocks too, and another type of snake but i cant remember the name.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

butterfly said:


> mattlocks too, and another type of snake but i cant remember the name.


You mean Macklots? (Ozzy brown/water python)


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Robbie said:


> You mean Macklots? (Ozzy brown/water python)


 
Yeah man thats the one ... pretty nice as well.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

butterfly said:


> mattlocks too, and another type of snake but i cant remember the name.


bredls lynn!!!!
:lol2:


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

weeminx said:


> bredls lynn!!!!
> :lol2:


thats it shelley!!! i never remember unusual names, i just sit there going 'awwwwwww'. and the wee chams, i have never seen anything so tiny, they are beautiful! i wonder who got them? lol
and that was first place i actually held a frog. am working up to the spiders.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

i have bought most of my animals from them 

i absolutly love the place

i could spen weeks in there

:no1:serpentus is:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

serpentus is amazing im get a royal from them in a few weeks cant wait:2thumb:


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Not been there yet, but will one day


----------

